# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Ghost, autonomous VTOL sUAS, Anduril Industries, Inc., Orange County, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Anduril Industries, Inc.

Home page - anduril.com/hardware/ghost-autonomous-suas

----------


## Airicist

Ghost 4 launch
September 9, 2020

----------

